# Condensation in vivarium



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Recently bought a 4x2ft viv and 2 beardies, after setting it up, it is now filling up with condensation... To the point that you cannot see through the glass and it drips down the walls :censor:!! I turned all the bark over today as was told that may be the cause, and left the glass open 2 inches each side to try and ventilate. Worked for abit but now is condensed again. I've just taken some bark out as was worried, and give the other stuff a chance to dry. 

Anyone no why this would be happening?
It's mainly down the cooler end... 

Thank you

:flrt:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Recently bought a 4x2ft viv and 2 beardies, after setting it up, it is now filling up with condensation... To the point that you cannot see through the glass and it drips down the walls :censor:!! I turned all the bark over today as was told that may be the cause, and left the glass open 2 inches each side to try and ventilate. Worked for abit but now is condensed again. I've just taken some bark out as was worried, and give the other stuff a chance to dry.
> 
> Anyone no why this would be happening?
> It's mainly down the cooler end...
> ...



What lizard are you keeping in your viv? This is just humidity in your tank from the bark substrate, Im guessing it is wet? water and heat makes condensation :whistling2:
If your viv isn't varnished and sealed can destroy your viv.


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

Says its for beardies in the post. 

What substrate are you using? 
And have you got a water bowl in there?

to get the condensation, there is obviously water some where, So id start with looking at what you got in the viv, Water near heat = evaporation. Damp substrate, Damp wood, Anything that can hold moisture will. So look to make sure it is 100% dry, Can even bake it in the oven to be sure. Substrate you can use Lino. 

It will be more noticeable down the cooler end, as at the "warm end" it will be evaporated off much quicker and dried out. 

If every thing is dry, and you are sure, Is there a chance the viv is damp, and the heat is drying it out? 

Beardies want a low humidity, Think its under 30% but not 100% some on else can confim i hope.


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

TommyR said:


> What lizard are you keeping in your viv? This is just humidity in your tank from the bark substrate, Im guessing it is wet? water and heat makes condensation :whistling2:
> If your viv isn't varnished and sealed can destroy your viv.


Bearded dragons. 
The back is only wet where it meets the wall? Which is obviously from the condensation running down. 
We only have 2 vents in tho? One at the top with the wires coming through, and one in the bottom left corner? With a plastic vent cover.
Would it be worth putting more vent holes in and maybe getting a mesh?


Both lizards are currently waving and head bopping while I type this, any idea the reason?
Did read its a dominance/submissive thing?
Or is it because they have an English bull terrior staring at them ;-)

Sorry... Still learning!!!


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Ah yeah didn't see that it was for beardies my bad, also in the post does say using bark, as advised probably a change of substrate to lino is needed and keeping your water source on the cool side of the tank rather than the hot side if this is the case . Hopefully your viv is not damp and it's your substrate that is the problem which can be changed asap and easily .


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Your bark is damp and the heat of the enclosure is causing the damp to rise as vapour and it is condensing at the cool end.

Damp, humid environments are really bad for beardies (and the cold, damp humid conditions at night are even worse).



My advice would be to immediately remove all of the bark, use a paper towel to clean/dry the viv and temporarily stik some newspaper down (It might not look great, but your priority is sorting the conditions out for the lizards - you can make it look pretty later!).


Then you have a few options:

Option one - bin the bark and keep the newspaper

Option two - bin the bark and get some lino 

Option three - bin the bark and get some bird sand

Option four - bin the bark and make a fake rock background

Option five - thoroughly dry out the bark (use the oven on a low setting and do it in batches) and then, when it is totally dry put it in the bin.....only joking, use it, but with caution - some don't like it as it can cause impaction, but this is rare.


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Dnuk said:


> Says its for beardies in the post.
> 
> What substrate are you using?
> And have you got a water bowl in there?
> ...


They are on a dark bark substrate? They have A water bowl, but it is in cool end, also 2 driftwood logs, and a stone, which where all baked and treated before they went in.

It may be the vivarium, didn't think of that.

Thanks


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

The substrate advice has been covered. With regards to the beardies themselves, the head bobbing is a sign of dominance. Do you know their sexes? It's entirely possible they will have to be split up I'm afraid, beardies don't always appreciate company. If the head bobbing/arm waving dies down then just keep a very close eye on them for as long as they are together as it may spring up again. If it escalates or one is clearly stressing the other then they're going to have to be separated unfortunately!


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

If you are using the Dark Bark, I would place a bet that it lies in that, as if i remember that is something like a Jungle bark (might be wrong) or Orchid Bark, which holds moisture quiet well. To be sure, take it out Stick some news paper down and see if it dries out. 

I know you say you "dried" the wood, but are you 100% sure it is as dry as needed, Driftwood can hold water for a long time, and the heat from the lamps will start to draw that out.


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

They are unsexed at the mo, as still too young to tell. I do keep checking under their tails for any sign! One is a normal beardie, the other is a citrus leatherback. They aren't waving or head bopping at each other, they seem to be doing it at us and the dogs. They are seeming to get on well. They lie next to each other, bask next to each other and lay on top of each other. 

I understand that they may need to be seperated. 

Just throwing it out there, but if having 2 was such a problem, surely the breeder wouldn't of sold us 2? They where in the same viv there. 
I know if u buy a hamster from a pet shop they won't sell you 2 as they are solitary animals also.


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Dnuk said:


> If you are using the Dark Bark, I would place a bet that it lies in that, as if i remember that is something like a Jungle bark (might be wrong) or Orchid Bark, which holds moisture quiet well. To be sure, take it out Stick some news paper down and see if it dries out.
> 
> I know you say you "dried" the wood, but are you 100% sure it is as dry as needed, Driftwood can hold water for a long time, and the heat from the lamps will start to draw that out.


It is the dark bark so that may be the issue!
Yes 100% sure the wood was dry! Don't think it is actual driftwood, but was the best way to explain it.

Have left the glass open an inch on the cool side and the glasses now pretty much clear?
Think I will put more ventilation holes in!


----------



## Dnuk (Dec 11, 2012)

I wouldnt make more holes, I would be changing the substrate, Wood chip is really not the best for bearded dragons. They can, and do acidently eat the chippings and it can cause health/digestion issues. 

It would also remove the humidity quicker, as the humidity will really not be helping the bearded dragons even if it is for a couple of days. 

You mentioned they are young, Though leaving the viv open 1" they could escape? 

With the viv open at one end, Dont forget that could force the temps up under/around the basking lamp as it will be trying to heat the viv more to compensate for the extra cold air flow.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I know its been covered already but I just want to stress how important it is that you remove that damp back right now. Condensation to the extreme you are describing is extremely bad and will result in a respiratory infection. Don't want to scare you, just alert you of the seriousness of the situation! 

Good luck getting it all sorted, looks like you may be having to have another setup soon anyway so you'll now know how its done!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> They are unsexed at the mo, as still too young to tell. I do keep checking under their tails for any sign! One is a normal beardie, the other is a citrus leatherback. They aren't waving or head bopping at each other, they seem to be doing it at us and the dogs. They are seeming to get on well. They lie next to each other, bask next to each other and lay on top of each other.
> 
> I understand that they may need to be seperated.
> 
> ...


Beardies are like grains of sand I'm afraid - they are absolutely EVERYWHERE and are very overbred. The market is saturated with them and breeders are sometimes lucky to sell them for a fiver, if not give them away. For that reason, many will do deals on multiples or try and sell a pair together just to shift them. Sometimes youngsters will be kept in the same viv as it saves on space, electric and whatnot, and they are typically too young to feel the need to compete for resources - but there's always one that decides to be a little bully!


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you for all your advice, I do genuinely appreciate it!

Have put them in containers so they can't escape! 

Will take bark out for the moment, and will speak to breeder tomorrow.
Was told to not put them on sand as it may cause them to burn. 
Need to look at all the options! 


:flrt:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Thank you for all your advice, I do genuinely appreciate it!
> 
> Have put them in containers so they can't escape!
> 
> ...



To burn? What the hell? This guy who said that needs a new brain i think.


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

TommyR said:


> To burn? What the hell? This guy who said that needs a new brain i think.


Because it gets hot from the heatlamp?
Have read on on sand, and apparently it's not good as it sticks to their food and the ingest it?!
So confused right now..... :-/


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Reptile branded 'calci sand' is dangerous and could well cause impaction. play sand used for sand pits is safe.

Take anything that the breeder said with a pinch of salt


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

goodwin1234 said:


> Reptile branded 'calci sand' is dangerous and could well cause impaction. play sand used for sand pits is safe.
> 
> Take anything that the breeder said with a pinch of salt


Thank u.

It's hard as we are complete novices, and everyone seems to have a different opinion lol!

Thanks again


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Because it gets hot from the heatlamp?
> Have read on on sand, and apparently it's not good as it sticks to their food and the ingest it?!
> So confused right now..... :-/


The sand will not burn them but you have been listed easier options for cleaning purposes etc such as lino, newspaper . 

They bask under the heatlamp only way to get burned would be contact with the heat bulb.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Actually my last post should have said 'safer'. To eliminate the risk of impaction completely go for lino or ceramic tiles for your substrate


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

goodwin1234 said:


> Actually my last post should have said 'safer'. To eliminate the risk of impaction completely go for lino or ceramic tiles for your substrate


Luckily hubby owns his own tile shop! 
I think I will go with that option as seems to be highly reccommended! 

Thanks all


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> They are unsexed at the mo, as still too young to tell. I do keep checking under their tails for any sign! One is a normal beardie, the other is a citrus leatherback. They aren't waving or head bopping at each other, they seem to be doing it at us and the dogs. They are seeming to get on well. They lie next to each other, bask next to each other and lay on top of each other.
> 
> I understand that they may need to be seperated.
> 
> ...


WOULD that were true! The honest truth is that beardies don't do well in pairs or groups unless you have two females who happen to get on or *lots* of space; males tend to fight, male and female means constant harrassment, two females *may* get on- but may not! Feel free to shout at your breeder- they deserve it!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> Luckily hubby owns his own tile shop!
> I think I will go with that option as seems to be highly reccommended!
> 
> Thanks all


I cannot recommend tiles enough  I have cheap and cheerful lino for my African fat tail gecko and it looks nice and neat, is easy to clean and I know she's not going to eat it! Some people prefer the more natural look which at the end of the day, it's keeper's choice. If we didn't differ on opinion we wouldn't find the best way to look after our animals and all our setups would be identical! As long as the owner is aware of the potential risks from loose substrate it is their decision whether or not to go with it.


----------

